# Zantedeschia aethiopica (Calla) überwintern



## maga_graz (27. Okt. 2013)

Hallo!
Wie bringe ich die beiden Pflänzchen, die ich im Teich stehen habe, über den Winter?
Noch stehen sie gemeinsam im 60cm Seerosenkorb, sind ungefähr nen Meter hoch und machen keine Anstalten, einzuziehn. Eine der beiden soll eine "Crowborough" sein, die zweite ist namenlos. Dafür macht sie grad wieder ne Blüte...

Hab jemand Tipps für mich? Aus dem Teich holen, austrocknen lassen und hoffen, dass sie einziehen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Zantedeschia aethiopica ( Calla) überwintern*

Hi Martin,

Zantedeschia aethiopica läßt sich mit Beleuchtung auch durchkultivieren. 

Mit Winterhärteangaben bei Sorten, wie der "Crowborough" sollte man auch etwas vorsichtig sein. Diese Angaben wurden meißt im Botanischen Garten von Kew festgelegt und beziehen sich auf die südlichen Bereiche  der britische Insel, die recht stark dem Golfstrom ausgesetzt sind. (Klimazone 8-9).

MfG Frank


----------



## mickeymuc (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Zantedeschia aethiopica ( Calla) überwintern*

Hi Martin,

Ich habe eine Zantedeschia "White Giant", die legt jetzt erst so richtig los und wächst an einem hellen, mäßig warmen Platz im Winter hervorragend und blüht auch stark. Zusatzlicht ist m.E. nicht erforderlich, das geht am Südfenster gut ohne. Ich habe aethopicas auch nie dazu bewegen können Winterruhe zu machen, evtl. geht das wenn man das Laub abfrieren lässt und sie kalt überwintert? Wenn Du einen passenden Platz im Haus hast würde ich es aber so versuchen.

Viel Erfolg!

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Limnos (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Zantedeschia aethiopica ( Calla) überwintern*

Ich habe einmal bei Venedig an vielen Straßengräben frei ausgepflanzte Zimmerkallas gesehen. Nun hat die nahe gelegene Poebene Wintertemperaturen, die denen in Deutschland sehr ähnlich sind. Also dachte ich, dass ich es auch mal am wintermilden Niederrhein mit einer Überwinterung draußen versuchen könnte. Aber es ist trotz Winterabdeckung misslungen. Seither haben sie ihren festen Platz im Wintergarten, wo sie Temperaturen bis nahe Null seit Jahren ertragen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## maga_graz (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Zantedeschia aethiopica ( Calla) überwintern*

Hallo!
Danke für eure Tipps. Schön wär halt, wenn es eine platzsparende Überwinterungsmöglichkeit geben würde.


----------

